# Betta Story



## bettaloverforever16

(I would like some critictsiom on this, and please say if I should continue. Thanks!!)

Little fry swam around me by the dozens, their fins now beganing to take a little color. I twisted around, but I wasn't big enough to see my fins. Hearing a voice I swam near it, "They grew up well, I'm sumprised." The voice was deep, but I couldn't place where it came from........

(Just the begining, please tell me if you want me to continue.)


----------



## Mermaid Fish

continue!!


----------



## bettaloverforever16

(Thanks)

My heart started pounding slowly, the voice was getting louder, but now I couldn't place what he was saying. My brothers and sisters didn't seem to notice, they just kept on swimming. Suddenly a big net came from nowhere and scooped up one of my brothers that was floating upside down. Fry everywhere scattered into hiding place. Only I stayed, too scared to move...................


(Continue?)


----------



## BetterBetta

continue even though this was a earlier today-ish


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Continue!
____________________

Fishy Friends-

Betta's: Tom, Sarah, Shark, Red

Guppies: Trouble, Molly, Claire

Algae Eaters: Avon (snail), Sprite (sucker fish)

Fry: 16 guppy fry :shock:

:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I finally managed to move, darting to a heavily think plant, my heart was going twice ore faster than normal. It fianlly slowed down, the fry had started to swim again. Swimming out, worms came into the tank. Feeding Time!! I darted for a smaller worm, gobbling it up. Our fins were growing bigger by the day. A few fry had come up and admired my orange dalmation coat. There was only one more dalamtion coat, and she was a female. The others were either royal blue, or deep red with a blue splash to their fins. My belly full, and content, I drifted off to sleep, unaware of what would happen tomorrow.........

(Is this good so far?)


----------



## BetterBetta

yupp!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Continue!


----------



## Shimizoki

exciting.


----------



## MaggieLynn

I like


----------



## bettaloverforever16

A scream nearby woke me up, my blood ran ice cold. What was that scream? I suddenly understood, and looked up. A cat's face was above us, it's paw reaching towards the water. Toward's me.............

(I know it's short right now, but I wanted it to end in a cliff-hanger. Will right more tonight if you guys want me to continue :3)


----------



## BettaRepublic

continue!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Instnct came over me, I started darting around the tank, confusing the cat. For the first time I could actually see my fins, I was an orange dalmation, as far as I was concerned there was only one more of this in this tank. She was a female. I darted into a cave, where several other fry were hiding. The shadow over the tank disapeared, along with my fear. I swam happily out, stretching my fins proudly. But now a net appeared over us, and started scooping up fry. Only two were left, me and the orange dalamtion. But she now was floating in a cup, and I thought, "Breeding?! We're much too young, and we're related!" Another big shadow appeared us, and started banging on the tank, and yet again I thought, "This can't be happening.........."

(Is it good so far?)


----------



## Neil D

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! 

Please write more!


----------



## Adabell

Please, continue with your story. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## bettaloverforever16

(Lol, thanks guys)

After about a night with her in the cup, she got released. For awhile we just sat there, staring at eachother. I suddenly had the urge to attack her, I mean WHY could she even want to this?! I flared at her, warning her to stay back. But she just sat there, flaring her little fins at me. Suddenly I lunged forward, tearing at her fins and head. Then something banged on the tank, a shadow loomed above me. Not noticing, I continued attacking the female. There was no hiding spots in this tank, so there was nowhere for her to go. Her fins were shreds now, her body now red. A net came and pulled me out o the tank, dumping me into a small, cold tank. My fins clamped, I became dizzy. This, I guess, was my punishment for attackong her. But I guess I didn't care. Then I saw a human standing nearby, smirking slightly, as he watched me suffer......................


----------



## Adabell

Continue, continue, continue!


----------



## Neil D

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW! WTH? c'mon! STOP WITH THE CLIFF HANGERS! I WANT TO READ MORE :-D


----------



## TwilightNite

Yes write more MORE!! I love it!


----------



## bettaloverforever16

(Lol, thanks guys)

I narrowed my eyes, and swam tightly in circles, tryig to keep my blood running. Soon it got tiring, but I knew if I stopped I was going to die, so go on I did. Circle, circle, circle........ This pattern went on for hours, when I finally collasped from exhaustion, who knows how long later I woke up in a large heated tank. _What the heck?_ It didn't seem like the old person's house, so I assumed I had gotten sold, apparently for a lot of money I would soon learn later on. It was a miracle that my fins were still perfect after what I went through. "Here fishie fish....." Came a sweet voice, a girl had walked into the room. She had meduim long blonde hair and blue eyes. Smiling, she said, "My name's Tanna, you're new name is Spot.........."


----------



## Neil D

Heated tank? Is she a forum user? LOL. If your gonna keep using the Cliff hangars, at least write more;-)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Agreed ^.^


----------



## bettaloverforever16

(The chapters are gonig to get a LOT longer, I have a lot more time to write now and a few more ideas :3)

Just the sound of her voice made me want to cringe, she seemed nice, but something just didn't seem............. Right? The next few weeks were gerat, she changed my tank often, and fed me two pellets a day. One day something inside her seemed snap. She came in one day from something she called school, and started banging on my tank, yelling loudly. Anger was all over her face, but I couldn't tell why. Then she suddenly collasped, all emotions erased from her face............

(This is my last short chapter, all after this will be longer.)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

More....moooooorrrreeeee!!!!


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I will later tonight :3 Right now I gotta go take a shower


----------



## Neil D

Ummm... Please. *WRITE MORE!!!*


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Two larger people ran into the room, their heavy feet jostling my tank water. The women screamed and whipped out some square of metal and started pressing random things on it. Soon she was creaming her head off into it. As all of this happened I just sat there, staring at them. The man was kneeling next the little girl, shaking her, and screaming, "Wake up Tanna!!!!" But she didn't move, only the faint up and down of her chest tld you she was alive. Soon red and blue flashing lights were flashing everywhere, and two more people dressed in blue and yellowed carried away the girl. I could tell right away I was forgotten about, just the looks on their faces was enough to tell me I'd be here awhile. Swimmimg around my tank in boredom I suddenly realized, I'd never REALLY looked around her room before. Glancing around coutiosuly (Sorry about bad spelling there) incase she had a cat. It was a large room with light blue walls, she had a twin bed in the upper left corner of her room. I was on a small table next to the bed. Getting bored, I laid of one of my favorite plants and fell asleep..............................................................
Chapter Two​I woke up to bright yellow sunliight filtering through the closed blinds on her, the smell of the house told me it was empty. My stomache growled, but I did my best to ignore it. Was this worst then the man that bred me? I think so, at least there I had food. Sighing, I swam boredly around my tank, then suddenly a front door slammed. I could hear footsteps, then the door opened. It was The Man. He grumbled, "She had to insist I feed her stupid fish." He poured four pellets into my tank. I hungrily gobbled them up, but I suddenly realized with a start that the man was going to leave again. I threw myself against the tank walls, if fish could cry you bet I'd be crying. But he simply walked away, closing the door behind him.

(Good so far?)​


----------



## Neil D

Sì! Continue...


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

You know...you should publish a Betta Story!

CONTINUE!


----------



## bettaloverforever16

(Lol, thanks guys. But I dont know a good publisher around here and I don't have the money. i'm only 11 too lol)

Will write more tonight


----------



## Neil D

Write more NOW or my minions will attack you.

:blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay:

Go Minions!


----------



## bettaloverforever16

lol I cant write right now


----------



## BettaRepublic

Dude, keep writing, or the bettas will eat you!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Neil D said:


> Write more NOW or my minions will attack you.
> 
> :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay: :blueyay:
> 
> Go Minions!


Um, did you train your minions? Cause their kinda um...just bouncing? LOL


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Sorry I haven't been writing, been really busy later. Will tomorrow night for sure!


----------



## HD4life

I really like it but I suggest working on your sentance structure just a little. I think it would be awesome for you to write a few short stories, not so many cliff hangers, idk about everyone else but I get rather impatient haha


----------



## Neil D

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> Um, did you train your minions? Cause their kinda um...just bouncing? LOL


 
Yes. They will bounce you into writing.


----------



## betta dude

come on please do more just a little


----------



## betta dude

HD4life said:


> I really like it but I suggest working on your sentance structure just a little. I think it would be awesome for you to write a few short stories, not so many cliff hangers, idk about everyone else but I get rather impatient haha


 what do you mean its perfect:-?


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Thanks Betta Dude 

Going to friend's house, will write more as soon as I get home.


----------



## Neil D

Yeah there better be more LOL


----------



## HD4life

I didn't mean cut out the cliff hangers, I meant if you did short stories we wouldn't have impatiently wait for your next installment lol. I think your story is wonderful.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Now I gotta go take shower, gotta a lot of water here from storm. Will write after that 

I'm a dramatic writer


----------



## HD4life

So the "I like it" and "it's wonderful" meant nothing huh?


----------



## betta dude

please wright more


----------



## betta dude

i have read it 32 times


----------



## betta dude

make that 33


----------



## Neil D

Wheres the story?!? You liar child!  lol


----------



## betta dude

aw come on i was hoping it would be here


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Sorry guys, between twin bro's baseball, biking, friends, and family I have little time to write. But I checked the calender, and I will for SURE write tonight. If I don't I'll write three chapters tomorrow.


----------



## Neil D

It's a deal! I'd rather you not write now and do 3 tmrw


----------



## bettaloverforever16

(Lol, I might write three anyway tomorrow.)

Swimming boredly around, I suddenly noticed my tail was ripping from something in the tank. Nothing had ever scratched my tail before, so what was going on? Though I thought it might be from dirty water, it just didn't seem possible. When a door opened and closed in the front of the house, I jumped with excitement. The girl was wheeled into the room in a wheelchair by her mom, she waved excitely at me. Turning to her mom, she said, "Can you clean his tank?" The mom nodded, "Whatever you want sweethart." The mom scooped me into a cup, and cleaned my tank throughly. When I was released back into my tank I felt SO much better. Suddenly cold air washed over me, but when I look up it was just the girl feeding me. Watchin me eat the pellets, she smiled at me. But then she did something she had never did before, she stuck her hand in the tank, and tried to pet me. I let her, it felt sorta good actually. She laid down on her bed, and turned on the TV. I swam around for a little bit more, but I soon laid down on a big leave, and fell asleep.

(Will write more tonight  Not doing anything, and can't go biking due to flooding on biking trail. So I can write a lot more )


----------



## Neil D

Wait...did she have a seizure or something?


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Maybe, you'll have to wait and see in the story lol


----------



## Neil D

Can't wait


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I can't write right now, because we're going to the pool. With the huymidty here today, it's going to get to 115 farenheit, will write more tomight


----------



## Neil D

Have fun. But write! Or I'll attack you with my crazy guinea pig named Splee!


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I'll atack with ym two hamsters, Hoss and Chumley! Hoss is a biter too XD I'll write tonight, havent left for pool yet


----------



## bettaloverforever16

(Nah, I can write right now actually. It'll be short though)

Waking up to sunlight, I looked around. Tanna was still sleeping, it must be earlier than I thought at first. But she woke up a few minutes later, and came and fed me. She looked happy, but a little paler than usual. I ate the pellets greedily, feeling content for the first time in weeks. Suddenly, I realized I was wrong about Tanna, I thought she would be mean, but she was really nice. Swimming happily around, my tail was begining to grow back. Sighing with content, I noticed someone had put a new decoration in my tank during the night. I assumed it was a sorry gift for taking so poor of care of me. It was a largw brown cave, it was nice and roomy too. I swam inside, and fell asleep again............

Chapter 3
(Will do tonight XD)​


----------



## HD4life

Haha that's awesome you named your hamsters after pawn stars.


----------



## Neil D

Aww. I can't wait!!!!!!X100000000

My pets names aren't cool? Joshua, Maxwell, & Splee? Lol yeah, I know...but they fit!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Neil.....what about Floofi? Lol


----------



## bettaloverforever16

You bet I named my hamsters after pawn stars XD I'll write more later


----------



## Neil D

If I ever get a sorority, one of them will definitely be named Floofi. 100% guarantied!


----------



## betta dude

keep on going


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Man, it's SOOO HOT here, ugh, I don't feel like writing. I will later tonight


----------



## betta dude

utah is hoter and i can post


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I bet you it isn't, Minesota was the hottest state today. It got to like 101


----------



## bettaloverforever16

And that's YOUR issue if you can post, if I want to post I can. So if all you're going to do is bag on me then don't read or post on this thread


----------



## bettafreak33

The high in Texas was 105 (not intending to be mean)But I think the humidity is what really makes it feel hot up there .But anyways aside from that PLEASE write more your story id AMAZING!


----------



## betta dude

i dident mean to be a jerk sorry


----------



## bettafreak33

The heat gets to us all lol


----------



## bettaloverforever16

lol the humidty SUCKS up here, it makes me irritable XD


----------



## bettafreak33

bettaloverforever16 said:


> lol the humidty SUCKS up here, it makes me irritable XD


 LOl I'll be watching the weather and it'll show texas at like 107 or somthin' like that and then they'll pan up to the plains and say they are experiencing a big heat wave.And it shows the temp at like 95 while i'm like watever then they say the heat index and im like holy crap! o.o


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Ikr!! Right now we're in a heatwave. It's going on for the whole week DX At least the pool is open lol


----------



## Neil D

Great! Instead of a betta story, everyone can tune in to this thread for a _far_ more interesting temperature update. -_- WRITE MORE! pweese.....^_^


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I will, but I don't have time to write right now. Will write two chapters tonight!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Noow


----------



## bettafreak33

:BIGsad::BIGsad::BIGsad:Where's the rest?


----------



## Ashleigh

Amazing story  can't wait for more


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I'm writing as we speak


----------



## Neil D

YAy,!!,!,!,!


----------



## betta dude

your going through a heat wave that makes a huge diffrence


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

betta dude said:


> your going through a heat wave that makes a huge diffrence


I am too...100*F! 

Can't wait for more, Betta! ;-)


----------



## frogipoi

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> I am too...100*F!
> 
> Can't wait for more, Betta! ;-)


Let's see, over here it is 105* O.O Why won't it rain! My betta's tank is losing water fast O.O And I lost my water bucket! (dies)

I love the story!  You should be a writer


----------



## Neil D

Wheres the writing?!?


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Sorry guys, went to the pool. I have to take a shower right now, but when I get out, I swear I will write as much as I possiblely can. If I don't, you can chuck tomatoes at me


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I woke up to a rush of cold air, my tank's lid had been removed. The aroma of food rushed at me. Swimming out, I greedily ate the pellets, but something wasn't right....... Looking up finely, it wasn't my owner's face that greeted me. It was The man's. Something had happened over night, and I had missed it. Sadness welled up inside me, what if I never saw her again? What would happen to me? Sighing, I swam anixously around, feeling sad and lonely. My fins had grown back, but I felt now they wouldn't last long. At least my tank was clean. For now............... "GAHHHH!!!!" I yelled as something dropped into my tank. Looking to see what it was, I felt stupid. The Man had dropped a Moss Ball in my tank for some reason. It kinda creeped me out, twitching occasionly as it did. I poked it cautiously with my nose, then jumped. It had moved a few feet, it was actually kinda fun. For a few hours, I poked it around my spacious new 10 gallon tank. After awhile I felt bored, so I went in my cave, and fell asleep to the whirring of my filter...............


----------



## Sakura8

You have a definite flair for the cliffhangers, bettalover.  This is really good, continue!


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Lol must be my writing style, or this is just a dramatic story. Gotta to go bed soon, so I wouldn't have time to right now. But I will tomorrow


----------



## Sakura8

Well, you're doing great. I'm a writer by trade so trust me, you know how to write a good story.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Thanks  I've always lvoed writing


----------



## Neil D

Great!!! But I'm bore-der (?) than that betta ATM.:-D


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I'm working up to it, it's going to get interesting soon.


----------



## Neil D

Yay


----------



## betta dude

i love this thread


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I woke to the tank water thrashing, a net in the tank. Scared I thought, "They couldn't sell me coudl they?" But apprently they could. My cave was thrown in the tnak they were shipping me in, and I was dumped in after. i thought wildly, "This huge tank in shipping is a death trap!!" Feeling more scared than ever, I hid in my cave, the only reminder of home I had. I missed my tank. I missed my owner. Suddenly I realized I never had seen who had thrown me in here. Had it been The Man? I thought so. He never did like me much..........

(Sorry it's so short, don't have much time at all. Will write more later)


----------



## Neil D

>.< eager for more!!!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Moooooooooooooooore!


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Sorry guys, I can't write for the next few days. I will write a lot to make up for it when I get back. Baseball tourney for bro, and I gotta go. Bye guys!! I'll be back on Sunday


----------



## betta dude

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## betta dude

i love your posts its so good


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Back, but I have to write later


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Um... **cough **cough, yesterday in Arizona it got to be OVER 120 DEGREES!!!! And 110 is hot?? I think not, lol...

Great story btw


----------



## Ashleigh

Oooooooh, UglyMuffin I love your avatar! It's so pwetty :3


----------



## UglyMuffin777

Ohh thank you


----------



## LittleBettas

oh, to be young and have a life
lol, love the story!


----------



## bettaloverforever16

I woke up to darkness, and realized I was in a Pet Store. It was also night time and there were other bettas around me of many different colors and shapes. My head started spinning from stress, and I instincevily clamped my fins. I didn't have the energy to flare, but the other males thought it was great fun to flare at me. They thought I cared, but I didn't. All I wanted was my old tank back. I only just noticed the water was COLD. I mean so cold you wanted to die cold. Shivering slightly, there was one food pellets dropped in. I ate it, even though it tasted horrible. My beautiful orange fins somehow got ripped on the way here. Sighing with horror, I finally noticed a beautiful blue female next to me. I still didn't have the energy to flare, so I only stared at her. After some time she looked over at me and smiled. I said to her, "Hi, I'm Runner. What's your name?" Still smiling, she said, "Midnight." I knew right then she would help me get out of this place.


----------



## Neil D

Oohhh. Runners got a girlfriend. Runners got a girlfriend.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

XD We'll see


----------



## betta dude

speaking about petstores bountifal petstore has aqua bid bettas and saltwater fish and frilled lizards its awesome


----------



## hermeh

keep going this is awesome


----------



## betta dude

yeah keep going


----------



## betta lover1507

aww keep going PLZZZZ am really bored thats why and i have been reading this story since i had nothing better to do =[[

and i love this story


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Sorry guys, I just can't keep up with the writing. I might write sometimes when I have time, but I won't be writing long term like I used to. But continue to check this this thread, because I will write on occasions.


----------



## Neil D

Thats too much work...lol


----------



## betta lover1507

o ok keep us informed when you can write =]


----------



## betta dude

aw dang it


----------



## betta lover1507

what happened?


----------



## betta dude

hmmm


----------



## Neil D

Will you guys stop bumping this thread? Wait til the OP writes again... ;-)


----------



## DNangel

it took me like 30 min to read all the posts, BUT I AM FINALLY DONE . I feel up to date now . This is great, and for your age this is really some talent o: i am 14 and at 11 i was...terrible, furociously terrible, deadly terrible, etc(and i still am ). Anyways it rocks, and your writing is legit !

...i think i am becoming a fan of your writing like everyone else that comments on your writing LOL.


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Thanks guys  I have some free time tonight, and I'll try to write a really long chapter for you guys <3


----------



## betta lover1507

great can't wait =D


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Sorry I didn't write last night, I was really tired from swimming the last day, and my arms are sore. I'll try my best to write tonight, and if I can it'll be really long!


----------



## betta lover1507

great you are making me less patience XP


----------



## betta lover1507

The suspense is killing me!!! >.<


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Please don't doublepost, I'll write tonight for sure


----------



## betta lover1507

ok then (can't wait this lonng it is killing meeee) x]]


----------



## Neil D

Please stop bumping this thread with useless comments. Wait till bettaloverforever writes again, please. Its really irksome, because I keep hoping BLF16 wrote again


----------



## bettaloverforever16

Me and Sasha stared at eachother, not knowing what to say. I smelt food and felt a disturbance in the water. Looking up, I saw two pellets. I gobbled them down, not even tasting them. It'd been the first time I'd had food in forever.

(SOOOOO sorry it's only like two sentences but I ran out of time, and will finish the chapter in about two hours)


----------



## Neil D

Nice thanks...


----------



## bettaloverforever16

xD I'm out of practice, trying to write right now, but nothing works right.


----------



## betta dude

who is sasha?


----------



## Bresn

bettaloverforever16 said:


> I woke up to darkness, and realized I was in a Pet Store. It was also night time and there were other bettas around me of many different colors and shapes. My head started spinning from stress, and I instincevily clamped my fins. I didn't have the energy to flare, but the other males thought it was great fun to flare at me. They thought I cared, but I didn't. All I wanted was my old tank back. I only just noticed the water was COLD. I mean so cold you wanted to die cold. Shivering slightly, there was one food pellets dropped in. I ate it, even though it tasted horrible. My beautiful orange fins somehow got ripped on the way here. Sighing with horror, I finally noticed a beautiful blue female next to me. I still didn't have the energy to flare, so I only stared at her. After some time she looked over at me and smiled. I said to her, "Hi, I'm Runner. What's your name?" Still smiling, she said, "Midnight." I knew right then she would help me get out of this place.


His name was Spot >.<



bettaloverforever16 said:


> me and sasha stared at eachother, not knowing what to say. I smelt food and felt a disturbance in the water. Looking up, i saw two pellets. I gobbled them down, not even tasting them. It'd been the first time i'd had food in forever.
> 
> (sooooo sorry it's only like two sentences but i ran out of time, and will finish the chapter in about two hours)


the name!!!female name is midnight!!male name is spot!!


----------



## betta lover1507

XP can't wait for the rest of the story, sound very interresting

ALSO it was only four sentences XP


----------

